# Basic Question: new user



## pauld (Nov 30, 2008)

Extremely new to FreeBSD. Just installed to my system and cannot figure how to launch desktop from a prompt. "startx" does not seem to work.

Any help is appreciated for this learner. Thanks.


----------



## ale (Nov 30, 2008)

You can start from here:
http://www.freebsd.org/doc/en_US.ISO8859-1/books/handbook/x11.html

Is the necessary stuff installed?
Are you getting some errors while trying?
Just add here as more info as you can.


----------



## pauld (Nov 30, 2008)

ale said:
			
		

> You can start from here:
> http://www.freebsd.org/doc/en_US.ISO8859-1/books/handbook/x11.html
> 
> Is the necessary stuff installed?
> ...



I installed from the CD (i386 Amnesiac).

If I type "startx" I get "Command not found".

I read the link you provided and while it is very informative I still am stuck on the "Welcome to FreeBSD" page.

I am assuming the install was fine. Wouldn't a "desktop" have been installed from default?


----------



## cajunman4life (Nov 30, 2008)

FreeBSD does not install a "desktop" by default, unless you specifically select it from the installation options.

I would definately recommend following chapter 5 of the FreeBSD handbook as referenced above by user ale.


----------



## pauld (Nov 30, 2008)

OK. Thanks. I'll go back and do more reading and back to the installation options to see where I may have made an error.

Thank you.


----------



## ale (Nov 30, 2008)

There is no need to look at the installation options.
A desktop env. could be installed whenever you want, just read at the chapter of the handbook I've posted.


----------



## dima (Nov 30, 2008)

pauld said:
			
		

> Extremely new to FreeBSD. Just installed to my system and cannot figure how to launch desktop from a prompt. "startx" does not seem to work.
> 
> Any help is appreciated for this learner. Thanks.



Don't brake your head.
Use PC-BSD (It's "GUI" for FreeBSD, latest version based on FreeBSD 7.0 and has KDE 4.1):
http://pcbsd.org/


----------



## ale (Nov 30, 2008)

It's not always the case, but sometimes breaking own head is a good way to learn something new and that probably will not get forgotten soon!


----------



## ale (Nov 30, 2008)

dima said:
			
		

> Don't brake your head.



It's not always the case, but sometimes breaking own head is a good way to learn something new and that probably will not get forgotten soon!


----------

